# Matt's Freshly bagged MK6 Jetta



## -TEXAS2LO- (Aug 16, 2008)

Found on AirSociety, full article here : 
http://www.airsociety.net/2010/12/matts-freshly-bagged-mk6-jetta/



> His new project didn’t take long to go from bland to blowout as it currently went through a transformation of its own and became one of the first bagged MK6 Jetta’s in existence. The plans seemed simple on paper: slap on an Air Ride and Bentley wheels and call it a day, but a last minute deal made him change the plans for something a little more old school. A dirty set of 17” Nothelle classics for the wheels ”connaisseur”.


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

mmm i enjoy that! looks good, digging the nothelles 

:thumbup:


----------



## PASSAT888 (Jan 28, 2010)

needs new wheels


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Good stuff Matt :thumbup:


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Actually second bagged jetta. Jordan another guy from Texas knocked his out weeks before me but each of us were having problems with getting it low. Gotta give props for getting it bagged with paper tags


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

passat_98 said:


> Actually second bagged jetta. Jordan another guy from Texas knocked his out weeks before me but each of us were having problems with getting it low. Gotta give props for getting it bagged with paper tags


true dat


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I personally dig it too. :thumbup: Eff the h8rs in the Car Lounge.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

That looks awesome. Just wish the wheels were 18s.


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

call me crazy, but i just don't think those wheels suit the car very well...


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

dubjawn said:


> call me crazy, but i just don't think those wheels suit the car very well...


Crazy. I love the OEM look of them.


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

Front end of this car is SEXY as hell  But wheels and stance let it down for me :screwy:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Think he has diff wheels on the car now..from what I see on stanceworks that is.


----------



## WS4 (Apr 22, 2008)

Yea i think he has polished bentleys on now.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

this changes my mind about the mk6 jetta. :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

looks so clean.. I now like mk6 lol. I usually like those wheels when most others don't but I'd love to see this car on some baller wheels:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

like polished bentleys?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

those other wheels are FUGLY. bentley's look 400x better :thumbup:


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

Looks good. I'm partial to the Nothelle's.


----------



## badboyz_volkswagen (Dec 31, 2001)

this is one haaaaawwwwttttt mk6.... prefer the bentleys to the nothelles though...


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

Lower it!! said:


> Looks good. I'm partial to the Nothelle's.



Nothelles way better looking.

i think a better comparsion would be between monoblocks and some lipped wheels.
Furtura's or Pegasus. just my opinion

stop tryin to hide those drums behind those huge faces haha

none the less looks good!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

